# Classical guitar suggestions



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I was listening to Albinez's Asturias this morning and I realized that I don't have nearly enough classical guitar music in my mp3 collection. The only pieces I have now is Asturias and Rodrigo's Concerto de Aranjuez. 
Any suggestions on how I could expand my collection would be appreciated.


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

Boy oh boy, where to start, here are some suggestions,

*1 Tarrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra* a beautiful tremelo study, where the two melodies weave around each other.

*2 Villa Lobos - 5 Guitar Preludes* especially the first one, full of tension and invention.

*3 Bach - Lute Suites [played on the Guitar]* the Prelude of BWV1006 is the perfect Bach piece.

*4 Sor - Etude Op6/11* Fernando Sor was a genius, this Etude is really heavenly

*5 Vivaldi - Lute Concerto RV93 [played on the Guitar]* the middle movement is a real discovery that i made this year.

*6 Ponce- 24 Guitar Preludes* a very underestimated Composer, these miniatures are gems, most are less that 60 seconds, try No8.

Check them out on YouTube, there's lots of other Composers on there, an endless supply of possibilities.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Paganini - Sonatas for violin and guitar

Malcolm Arnold - Guitar Concerto

You could also try Paco de Lucia performing Manuel de Falla


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If you are at all into the classic period, try Boccherini's guitar quintets. I also like Bach's Trio sonatas for organ transcribed to guitar, mandolin, and harpsichord. I forget which ensemble does these, but they are very lively.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Funny. I just bought these recordings, after a good deal of searching of Classical guitar music.

*Ferdinando Carulli (1770 - 1841)*, _Complete Works for Guitar & Fortepiano_, Brilliant Classics label (8 CDs).

*Mauro Giuliani (1781 - 1829)*, _Complete Guitar Concertos_, Brilliant Classics label (2 CDs). _Ensemble Ottocento_ (on period instruments).

*Giuliani* - _Complete Works for Guitar Duo_, Brilliant Classics label (3 CDs).

I know very little about these Classical composers. But they seem to have written a lot of Classical guitar music. Both were Italians.


----------



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

Granados: Danza Espanola No:5 Guitar or Orchestral version
Torroba: Sonantina
Albeniz: Mallorca
Albeniz: Sevilla
Falla: Dance of the Miller
Turina: Fandanguillo, for guitar, Op 36
Tárrega - Marieta, mazurka
Tárrega - Adelita, mazurka for guitar
Tárrega - Sueño, mazurka for guitar
Barrios-Mangoré - Julia florida


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

Rodrigo wrote several guitar concertos other than Aranjuez.
The Villa Lobos Concerto.
The Ponce Concerto.


----------



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been thinking about this more in terms of what I buy. And in looking at my music I notice that three collections I might call "greatest hits" collections. If you went to classicsonline you would find clips from every track, and decide what you want to buy.

These are all from Naxos and there is some overlap

Spanish Guitar: Timeless Collection
ClassicsOnline Exclusive Guitar Collection Sampler
Guitar Favourites: Norbert Kraft

And although this next one is not a "greatest hits" collection, I think it's a standout:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Music for Two Guitars, Vol. 1 - Brasil Guitar Duo


----------



## Sarabande (Nov 26, 2010)

Barrios and Bach's Lute Suites performed by guitarist John Williams both excellent discs


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Was already mentionned, Tarrega, recuerdos de la Alhambra is awesome...

Martin Pitchon


----------

